

The creator of Monkey Island plays and narrates his game, 20 years later. - shadytrees
http://grumpygamer.com/8280380

======
daveungerer
Am I just looking at the past through rose-coloured glasses or have they
stopped making games like these?

Spent hours on games like Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle, Space Quest etc.
as a kid. Any good modern ones, or should I just replay the old?

EDIT: And preferably with OS X support, as it seems the TellTale games only
run on windows! What a bummer, was actually at the point of buying a game for
the first time in years.

~~~
cubicle67
DOSBox works well on the Mac, is free and plays those game that ran on DOS
very well. I'm pretty sure at least some of these games only require DOS, not
Windows

[Edit: Monkey Island 1 and 2 run under DOS, but 3 requires Win95]

~~~
gommm
Instead of dos, to play lucas art games you're better off using scummvm

------
nwjsmith
Who else thinks this would make for a great iPhone port? I really hope
Lucasarts jump on that. It did great things to revive Myst.

~~~
psadauskas
If you've jailbroken your phone, you can:
<http://wiki.scummvm.org/index.php/IPhone>

~~~
ensignavenger
Thanks! I can't wait to load Day of the Tentacle onto my iPod Touch!

------
abl
I feel monkey island was the most captivating out of all those type of games
(except maybe leisure suit larry?)

~~~
froo
LSL definitely wasn't the best of the Sierra characters.

I broke out the Space Quest series again recently. Roger Wilco is hands down
my favourite character in those adventure games.

~~~
justinchen
Tis hard to beat Roger Wilco. Quest for Glory was pretty fun also.

------
pygy
In the same vein, I remember seeing online the storyboard of the game, where
each puzzles were detailed, but I can't find it anymore. It's very instructive
for would-be game designers.

~~~
andygeers
Are you sure that was Monkey Island and not Grim Fandango?

~~~
pygy
That's possible, my memories are somewhat foggy.

------
wallflower
I know it's not the same game but I have fond memories of whiling away hours
lost in Space Quest and Roger Wilco.. Thanks

~~~
e1ven
The Space Quest games were always wonderful for me- In particular, I loved the
multitudes of ways you could die in the most horrific possible way.. I'd often
try things I knew would kill Roger just to see what the writers dreamed up as
a Death.

Space Quest 1 in particular was special to me, since my father and I played
through it together- It was a great learning experience and a fun way to
interact with a story together.

In the early 2001-era, I actually started up a project to create a new Space
Quest game.. (Sq7.org). We got Josh Mandel, one of the original SQ authors to
write us a script, and dozens of animators around the net to donate time.

It went pretty well, but fell apart over a disagreement with Vivendi- They
offered to let us release it, but only if we turned over the Copyright.. We
had promised Josh and others we wouldn't ever do that, so we were a bit stuck.
That lead to disappointment all around, which was acerbated by the now dated
look of the project, due to the long dev time of a Fan game. I'd still love to
release a SQ game some day, though- It's such a wonderful premise- The not-so-
heroic everyman who bumbles and bungles his way to saving the world.

As an aside, we had also tried pitching Vivendi to do commercial remakes of
the Space Quest games, on the (Then band new) Nintendo DS. We had a nice
discussion with them about it, and worked our arses off on the proposals, but
ultimately, they didn't think it was worth it.

To my mind, TellTale games is really carrying forward the spirit of Sierra
adventure games. The new Wallace and Gromit is wonderful, not to mention Sam &
Max, etc.

I'm excited by their engines, their storytelling, and their sense of fun, and
can't WAIT to see what they do for the Monkey Island continuation.

~~~
gommm
I'm actually impressed with Lucas arts open mindedness compared to Vivendi. By
the way, I wonder why Vivendi allowed AGD Interactive
(<http://www.agdinteractive.com/games/games.html>) to release their King Quest
1 & 2 remake and didn't allow the development of Space Quest 7, seems a bit
incoherent...

Hope you can use the work you did on Space Quest 7 and release it one day,
I'll be happy to play it :-)

